# How do screen printers do multi-color images?



## breakaway (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm just curious because some screen printers say they accept flat images like .BMP files. So if I sent them a multi-colored picture, how exactly would they be able to seperate each color?

Do they have to manually go through all the lines that I drew with a mouse? That would be next to impossible.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

To put it simply most of the graphics programs can seperate an image by colours.

That is what part of the "Artwork or Screen Charge" is for because sometimes it is relatively easy and straight forward..... other times can get very frustrating! (Although this may be to do with my level of understanding of my graphics software!) LOL


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

Youtube "color seperation"

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Edit: Here is one from a TSF member
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmspWZqbc2Q


----------

